# TYRANID HIERODULE - scythed or barbed



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

the real question is which version to get, i can see how both are good, but cant decided which one, i thinking the SCYTHED atm. My army list is a tooth and claw only list. Hence the leaning toward more the same to fit the theme...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Get the one you think looks the best.

They both have 'guns' of sorts so you can 'Count as' if you don't like the rules for the one you bought 

They're expensive models, no decent gamer is going to tell you you can't play a Barbed Hierodules rules on a Scytheds Body. 

And if they do, they're not worth playing with


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> Get the one you think looks the best.
> 
> They both have 'guns' of sorts so you can 'Count as' if you don't like the rules for the one you bought
> 
> ...


great answer!!! :victory:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Another idea: Take a look at the Screamer Killer Brood formation on the GW site ( Screamer Killer Brood). For fewer points than the Scythed Hierodule (A ALOT fewer dollars) you get a stronger "flamer" attack, more attacks in CC, more wounds, and better armor if you upgrade the 'Fexes.

Of course, the FW model IS cool, and is still worth the bragging rights for a few games. But when you see your Hierodule(s) get killed by AP3 weaponry, the 2+ save upgraded Carnifexes look ALOT better.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoopid question time, where do you find extra data sheets.

going to use that screamer killa list, 

hoping the hierodule runs tho my foes troops straight up to the 1st D-gun walking the field. So the Hierodule aint so good then?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Extra datasheets? GW datasheets

The Hierodule isn't BAD, _per se_, but the poor guy suffers from a rather bad armor save (That can't be upgraded). He's tough and all, but krak rockets and other AP3 guns quickly make a mess of him, as a model of that size finds it hard to get cover saves. The Scythed is nasty in combat, but a Venerable/Ironclad dreadnought was able to tie mine up for two rounds. The S6 AP3 flamer is nice, especially versus marines. BUT it suffers versus Terminators (which seem to multiply like rats in an Apocalypse-sized game). Basically, you'll probably have a hard time making his points back unless you can take out a rival superheavy. 

BUT it IS a cool model, and a nice showpiece for a Tyranid army. But if it was up to me, I'd rather take 3-4 carnifexes for the same points cost.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah ok, i got worried for a second as i really like to have hierodule (or trygon but put off by the rumours of plastic one)

Got 5 carnifexs in my army (well it on order) so as long the Hierodule chews up a shadowsword or titan per game i be happy.

Are Bio titan any good? I wont be running a swamp army so think be easy for my enemy to get close.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Bio-titans, like the Hierodules, are impressive models, but have a hard time getting their points back. The guns aren't bad, but probably mean you're only killing two tanks/units per round- The Imperial players can do better, for fewer points, with the baneblade. It's great in close combat, but can get bogged down against hordes if you forget to use the "stomp" attack. A fellow local Nid player has one, and it IS an impressive sight on the tabletop. Luckily, it has a better save than the Hierodule, AND has regeneration, which seems to keep it going for longer.


----------

